# AMD or Intel?



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

All fanboyism aside..... Is one brand more efficient @ crunching than the other? Heres why I ask... I am going to start upgrading the lower end rigs in my farm. The Celerons and eventually the P4. High power usage + low returns = FAIL! These new systems will be budget full time crunchers, no OS, onboard gfx... bare minimum. Low wattage cpu's w/ 1GB of memory, ran off a good quality 400w or smaller psu. What is my best bet?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 28, 2010)

Well if your going budget then AMD!


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 28, 2010)

nothing that amd makes can touch the i7 in crunching


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Well if your going budget then AMD!


By buget Im mean "most bang for the crunching buck" Not cost wise.


----------



## vnl7 (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe core i5 whit HT? could be good


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 28, 2010)

I hate to say it, but no matter what these type of topics always turn into fanboy wars.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

vnl7 said:


> maybe core i5 whit HT? could be good


So an i5 compared to an AMD clock for clock is more efficient?
edit:
Im trying not to get the flamewar going. Just some honest answers. I will make the final call, just getting info. Keep it nice guys. Please.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2010)

Core i7 920 is the most cost efficient cruncher ever, period. Considering the 4 virtual cores for a total of 8 crunching threads, it is just a crunching machine. Nothing touches it, trust me. Nothing from AMD nor any prior Intel chips.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> By buget Im mean "most bang for the crunching buck" Not cost wise.



I was just going to say that for you.

I will start with, I don't know cause I am currently not a cruncher.  But you did say you are looking to upgrade several low power rigs.  You may get better answers if you post their specs and how much you need to and/or all willing to change in them.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

A i7 will crunch like crazy


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

Is the difference that great for the i7 over the highest output AMD X4 cpu?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Is the difference that great for the i7 over the highest output AMD X4 cpu?



Yes, very significant. See here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111026


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105244

You can get an idea on how the i7 can crunch


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow. That is a nice jump. So, I could really do this on a budget and build 1 good quality i7 cruncher to replace the 3 lowend systems I have?

edit:
Maybe something like this:


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2010)

I have no idea and I am not sure if this will help, but I think this chart is what you are looking for.  It seems to be a little out of date though, as I only see the Phenom II 910 listed on the site.  I will check for a better chart if this is kinda what you are looking to find.

http://boincstats.com/stats/host_cpu_stats.php?pr=wcg&teamid=&st=0&or=10


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

To bad the Xeons are so expensive. Just cant get myself to justify that buy.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> To bad the Xeons are so expensive. Just cant get myself to justify that buy.



Unlike the s775 Xeons, I've found (by experience w/2 chips) that the 1366 Xeons are no better than the 920's in terms of low vcore or overclocking potential.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2010)

I say go for it.  If you can replace all 3 of the older ones with a single unit that will out perform them, it will use less power, take up less space, and require less plugs.  And if it is in your budget for this upgrade, get the i7.

I also recommend doing whatever Paulieg says to do when it comes to crunching.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok. Im convinced. I am getting ready to bring 1 more X2 online this next week to 10 days, after that I will have the funds to get the i7 ordered. Hell. I might just replace the whole farm with 2 or 3 i7's. I have to support my boys at AMD though... they still own my game systems. Now we get down to the "tight ass" part of me. :shadedshu  Can I do a good i7 for less than $450 to $500?  Mobo, cpu, memory & psu? I have the cases, HDD's & gfx laying around already.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2010)

PSU, let's say $40 (Corsair CX400w)
Memory: $65: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231208&cm_re=ddr3-_-20-231-208-_-Product
Mobo: $100 AR: linky
CPU: $200 for an i7 if you have a Microcenter, otherwise, it's $280 from Newegg


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ok. Im convinced. I am getting ready to bring 2 more X2's online this next week to 10 days, after that I will have the funds to get the i7 ordered. Hell. I might just replace the whole farm with 2 or 3 i7's. I have to support my boys at AMD though... they still own my game systems. Now we get down to the "tight ass" part of me. :shadedshu  Can I do a good i7 for less than $450 to $500?  Mobo, cpu, memory & psu? I have the cases, HDD's & gfx laying around already.



Maybe a bit over $500, if you're thrifty. Used 920 for $200-$220. Decent board $180. 6GB ram at least $120.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Maybe a bit over $500, if you're thrifty. Used 920 for $200-$220. Decent board $180. 6GB ram at least $120.



what about the links I posted?  WCG really doesn't need that much RAM, I ran my Q9400 with Win7 comfortably just doing WCG on 1gb, so 2gb should be enough for 8 threads


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

How about this? I have a new 600w psu laying here also.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2010)

1GB isn't enough for i7, you need at least 2GB for an OS and 8 threads of WCG.  Also, ECS=shit, get a different mobo


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd buy the 920, used. You'll save some cash. Buy a 3GB set of Crucial value DDR3. If you want an inexpensive board, get an Asrock x58 Extreme. Very good board.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2010)

If the rig just folds, skimp on the RAM, get a 2 GB set, the 750, decent OCing mid-range mobo for about $120, and a 400W PSU.

RAM:  $50 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211066)
CPU:  $200
Mobo: $120 
PSU:  $44  (This one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817702019)
Total:  $414

You still got $86 bucks for the mobo or more RAM since Paulieg said get 6GB.  The point is, for just those parts, you have a lot of options.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2010)

An i7 860 would be well worth the extra $80, the HT makes a big difference for WCG


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> An i7 860 would be well worth the extra $80, the HT makes a big difference for WCG



It's a serious myth that 1156 is cheaper than 1366, especially since if you buy a 920 used or from MC, you can get it for around $200. The board I suggested is only $160 too.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> An i7 860 would be well worth the extra $80, the HT makes a big difference for WCG



Quick question before I unsubscribe, I thought the 750 had the HT as well?  Does it not?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Quick question before I unsubscribe, I thought the 750 had the HT as well?  Does it not?



No.  The i7 860 and i5 750 are identical, except the i7 has HT


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> No.  The i7 860 and i5 750 are identical, except the i7 has HT



Thanks, forgot the 750 was an i5.

And while the processors are the same price i7 860 and i7 920, the board prices are different.  Decent 1156 boards can be had for about $100 to $120 last I looked, but the 1366's start at $160, $190 for a decent one.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

So lets say I could get a 920 for around $200 to 225 should I snag it?


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

i would say yes


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes and as Paulieg said earlier, if you are near a MicroCenter you can walk into, that is their standard price for that item.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

About 2 hours from Fry's. I will actualy be real close to it tomorrow, going to Portland OR. 

edit: ouch. Frys wants $288 for their 920's. Trying to haggle for a used one right now, hes bending slowly.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

i would do this WCG thing but last time i tried i left my computer on for about 2 hours and i had 0 numbers so i just don't know how to set it up


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> i would do this WCG thing but last time i tried i left my computer on for about 2 hours and i had 0 numbers so i just don't know how to set it up



Come on... you know you want to, we will help ya.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

i wouldn't be able to keep it on 24/7 maybe like 5-8 hours a day. and it would be my main rig


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> i wouldn't be able to keep it on 24/7 maybe like 5-8 hours a day. and it would be my main rig


Any contribution is welcomed.  But I do warn you... It can become an addiction. A good addiction.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> About 2 hours from Fry's. I will actualy be real close to it tomorrow, going to Portland OR.
> 
> edit: ouch. Frys wants $288 for their 920's. Trying to haggle for a used one right now, hes bending slowly.



Binge can pick you up a new one at MC for $235 shipped. Send him a PM and tell him I sent ya.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Any contribution is welcomed.



Damn right!
For a while, all I had was a Pentium M laptop that did ~150 points each day.  Your Q6600 @3ghz, even just 6 hours/day, would do 3x that.

Check out my WCG Essentials thread (see sig) for all the info you should need to get WCG up and running


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

You've got some very highly ranked "crunchers" here at TPU, world ranked, they can figure just about every problem you can bring them concerning WCG.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> You've got some very highly ranked "crunchers" here at TPU, world ranked, they can figure just about every problem you can bring them concerning WCG.



We do our best


----------



## TIGR (Feb 28, 2010)

Even as far as cost per performance goes, since the release of the newer i3 and i5 processors, the difference is small enough that it really depends on what you can find a better deal on, platform-wide (so including motherboard and CPU, as well as your preferred memory that is compatible).


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

OMG WCG is such a slow website for me right now


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2010)

Something is wrong with the WCG website now, I'd try again tomorrow morning


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

I was acting up today for me also, more than the normal update slow down.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 28, 2010)

for me i wold to core i7 860, it's like core i7 930 but the p55 platforms are the best efficient mobo's


----------

